# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  ing. pesquero alimentario

## ANGEL ISIDRO

angelmoreno_41@hotmail.com soy ing. pesquero con 10 años de experiencia, tambien en alimetos, proyectos, etc

----------

